# How Crafters can Help



## dixiedragon (Mar 24, 2020)

There are tons of crafters who are doing what they can to help combate Covid-19 - from sewing masks to 3D printing ventilator parts. If you have some free time on your hands, maybe you can help!

Open Source  COVID19 Medical Supplies
https://www.facebook.com/groups/670932227050506/
Some of everything. Lots of engineering tapes here.

We can Sew It mask pattern:
https://operationwecansewit.com/wp-...zb95G5JTbquTEG3voXeknmx6FtzClZ5k00gCiTGPvPzjw
This is the pattern mom and I are making. We tweaked it a bit - no pocket for a wire - it was time consuming and we just snip a hole in the top seam for one. The top is open so you can slip in another filter, such as a paper towel.

I don't know of the mailing address is still correct. You can join their email list for where to send masks.

Also check: https://www.weneedmasks.org/ for more places requesting masks.

That's just the beginning! Sewers can probably find a mask-making group dedicated to their area.

These are all US based links, but I know some people from other countries are on there getting ideas for patterns, supply chains, distribution chains, etc. Mom and I are cranking out about 20 a day.


----------



## BattleGnome (Mar 24, 2020)

I was just gonna ask a question about sewing masks!

One pattern I looked at suggested swiffer cloths as a filter. I picked up a pack because it will probably help with allergy season. Does anyone else have other ideas for filters? I was thinking coffee filters but those are designed to be permeable.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 24, 2020)

For non-medical persons, a paper towel or a coffee filter is pretty good. For medical types, hopefully they will be provided with a more advanced filter. Ideally, we civilians would wear the mask whenever not at home. Come home, throw away the paper towel and wash the mask - soap and water, dry it hot. Maybe iron it if you want to be extra carefully. Ideally for medical types, they'd be able to put on a new mask between patients, filter discarded, masks washed and sterilized. They are also wearing them over the N95 masks to preserve them.

On the OPen Source group, I saw an amazing post where somebody figured out how to use a cpap machine as a ventilator. My understanding is that they do a similar thing for the patient, except the CPAP would spray virus every where. So there is a bubble thing you put over the patient's whole head to keep the virus inside.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 24, 2020)

A filter _has _to be permeable, or you won't be able to breathe through it. The problem with using filters -- people have suggested coffee filters, swiffer pads, vacuum cleaner bags, etc. -- is that they can be hard to breathe through.

There has to be a reasonable balance between the ability to filter small particles and the ability to breathe easily through the mask. If you focus only on filtration efficiency, you might end up with a mask a person cannot tolerate wearing for long.

Also, if you sew a filter into the mask so the filter isn't removable, the mask may not be able to be washed and sanitized either.

Here's some info that pertains to this issue of breathe-ability versus filtration efficiency --
"..._Bottom line: Test data shows that the best choices for DIY masks are cotton t-shirts, pillowcases, or other cotton materials.
"These materials filter out approximately 50% of 0.2 micron particles, similar in size to the coronavirus. They are also as easy to breathe through as surgical masks, which makes them more comfortable enough to wear for several hours.
 "Doubling the layers of material for your DIY mask gives a very small increase in filtration effectiveness, but makes the mask much more difficult to breathe through_...."
Source: https://smartairfilters.com/en/blog/best-materials-make-diy-face-mask-virus

There are some pretty silly ideas floating around in Facebook Land about facemasks. I won't get into the details, but I did write a FB post with some useful info about masks, if you're interested -- https://www.facebook.com/deeanna.weed/posts/2511972632240612 The permission is set so everyone should be able to read this post.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 24, 2020)

There is a local hospital group making masks with furnace filters they are cutting up.   Our hospital isn't accepting donated homemade masks at this time.


----------



## Hinata (Mar 24, 2020)

For medical use, the n95 masks was designed to only be worn for a short amount of time— it looses effectiveness after. Also it has to hug your face so there aren’t gaps. When I got fitted the n95 wasn’t even effective for me. And here we are with limited supplies reusing masks that weren’t even made to last over a few hours of wear.... it’s so unfortunate for the patients and staff alike.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 25, 2020)

We don't sew in the filters. We leave a pocket.


----------



## Nona'sFarm (Apr 29, 2020)

Just FYI, I am making my masks from some 200 Count muslin I have on hand.  It is washable in hot water, and machine dryable. I modified this pattern: Facemask: A picture tutorial. These are not medical grade masks, but as @DeeAnna pointed out, they still block a significant amount of particles. 
Personally I think we should all be wearing masks in public until herd immunity is reached, ideally with a vaccine. I live in a fairly remote area, but am shocked that when I go out to pick up groceries or chicken feed, I see few people with face masks on. We currently only have 5 confirmed cases in our county, but that's not a good reason to go without one. Ok, I will get off my soapbox now.

I "flipped" the pattern so that the raw edges are at the top and bottom - cut 6.5" x 15" rectangles. That way I can get 3 from a section.  Making the ties/binding from either bias tape or homemade  binding.  The muslin is 45" wide, so I can get 3 masks from a 6.5" section/fabric cut. Then cut two pieces off, 2" each for the ties/binding - so that these 2 pieces are each 2" x 45." For the binding, I folded these in half, pressed, then folded in each side and pressed - effectively making my own double faced binding. Lastly, I sewed some grosgrain ribbon on the edges for trim, this is optional.

And best of all, complements any outfit.


----------



## Arimara (Apr 30, 2020)

Nona'sFarm said:


> Just FYI, I am making my masks from some 200 Count muslin I have on hand.  It is washable in hot water, and machine dryable. I modified this pattern: Facemask: A picture tutorial. These are not medical grade masks, but as @DeeAnna pointed out, they still block a significant amount of particles.
> Personally I think we should all be wearing masks in public until herd immunity is reached, ideally with a vaccine. I live in a fairly remote area, but am shocked that when I go out to pick up groceries or chicken feed, I see few people with face masks on. We currently only have 5 confirmed cases in our county, but that's not a good reason to go without one. Ok, I will get off my soapbox now.
> 
> I "flipped" the pattern so that the raw edges are at the top and bottom - cut 6.5" x 15" rectangles. That way I can get 3 from a section.  Making the ties/binding from either bias tape or homemade  binding.  The muslin is 45" wide, so I can get 3 masks from a 6.5" section/fabric cut. Then cut two pieces off, 2" each for the ties/binding - so that these 2 pieces are each 2" x 45." For the binding, I folded these in half, pressed, then folded in each side and pressed - effectively making my own double faced binding. Lastly, I sewed some grosgrain ribbon on the edges for trim, this is optional.
> ...


I like that Idea. I cannot sew and at this point, I refuse to try. My other efforts are taking a toll on my hands and I feel safe attempting to learn to use a sewing machine.


----------



## Nona'sFarm (Apr 30, 2020)

Arimara said:


> I like that Idea. I cannot sew and at this point, I refuse to try. My other efforts are taking a toll on my hands and I feel safe attempting to learn to use a sewing machine.


No problem, even a scarf or bandana wrapped over the nose and mouth, then tied behind the head, to stay secure, offers some protection to others.


----------



## LilyJo (Apr 30, 2020)

Trouble is not everyone can wear a mask inc me.

I can see a time where I am the only person in a shop without a mask so what happens if they make it compulsory?

Sigh, another thing to worry about


----------



## Arimara (May 1, 2020)

LilyJo said:


> Trouble is not everyone can wear a mask inc me.
> 
> I can see a time where I am the only person in a shop without a mask so what happens if they make it compulsory?
> 
> Sigh, another thing to worry about


I already hate it.


----------



## Susie (May 6, 2020)

I bought a couple of air conditioner/furnace filters rated at 1900 MPR (MERV 13-16).  They are supposed to block airborne sneeze particles.  I cut them up and use one as the lining of the masks.  You can breathe through it easily.


----------



## dibbles (May 6, 2020)

@LilyJo wearing a mask is already mandatory in some of the stores here.


----------



## earlene (May 8, 2020)

Filti is a company that you can purchase filter material from to put into pockets of masks you make.  There are several mask patterns that include a pocket for inserting a filter on youtube.

Check out Filti.com if you want a good quality filter and you don't want to rip apart a Hepa filter that has metal mesh attached (been there, done that, don't like the process.)


----------

